# BURNABY | Polaris | +100m | 36 fl | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

313 units, 6699 Dunblane Avenue, Burnaby.

Polaris at Metrotown is a new condo and townhouse development by Transca Development currently in preconstruction at 6699 Dunblane Avenue, Burnaby. The development is scheduled for completion in 2021. Sales for available units range in price from $761,900 to over $1,729,900. Polaris at Metrotown has a total of 313 units. Sizes range from 609 to 1568 square feet.















































https://www.buzzbuzzhome.com/ca/polaris-at-metrotown


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4595 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4592 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4588 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4586 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9447 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9445 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9443 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9441 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9435 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9433 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9430 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1325 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1326 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1329 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1330 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1333 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1334 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1338 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1339 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20190724_085757 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20190724_085825 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20190724_085850 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20190724_085931 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20190724_085949 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20190724_090006 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20190724_090021 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20190724_090107 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20190724_090119 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20190724_090124 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03961 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03962 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03963 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03964 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03965 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03966 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03969 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03971 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03974 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6486 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6487 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6488 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6489 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6490 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6491 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6493 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6495 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6497 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8490 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8491 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8492 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8494 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8495 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8496 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

151 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
152 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
153 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
154 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
156 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
159 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Final set

Part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats it


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The last set of this project. Part 1


----------

